# seabattical



## simpson (Oct 12, 2013)

Has anyone had experience (positive or negative) about "seabattical". this is a charter company with less than 6 boats specializing in long term charter in the BVI. I am thinking of listing my 41 Hunter with them.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Why would you want your boat used for long term charter with strangers at all? What is long term. I don't think anyone can stay there for more than 30 days.


----------



## simpson (Oct 12, 2013)

good question, one I thought about. Bottom line; life changes, not using the boat enough. either I sell her in a soft market, probably not to buy one for a while, or rent it out to strangers and use it some.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Just keep in mind that chartering will put some very notable wear and tear on her.


----------



## HarkSkipper (Oct 4, 2011)

How did it go, Simpson- did you put your boat in the fleet? Any experiences you can share would be most welcome.


----------

